# How much total do you think you've spent on your set?



## ThomasThePainTrain (Feb 14, 2012)

Out of pure curiosity. I'm fairly new, and money isn''t much of a problem, but I'd like to know how much yall usually spend.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Like you I'm fairly new too. If something happens and my wife sells my stuff for what I said I spent somebody is going to get a great deal.

Like every other hobby spend what you can comfortably, save for major purchases, stay away from using plastic, house funds and momma's egg money.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Too much?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What i do is work on the side plus my full time job. Money i make on the side goes to buying train stuff for my layout, the wifey doesnt know about those purchases i buy with that money so she thinks im not spending alot haha , if she only knew haha


Im new to this hobby as well and i started buying things a month or two ago and so far ive spent around 900


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That expenditure would have covered my recent purchase of the Lionel PARR T-1 Legacy locomotive.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Humm.. more that most spend on a house and a couple of cars.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

There are a couple of fundamental rules in the Model Railroad game:

Rule #1 -- It's your layout ... you can do what you want.

Rule #2 -- Per Rule #1, do what you want, but just don't tell the wife how much it really costs!

'Nuff said.

TJ


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

> but just don't tell the wife how much it really costs


thats a fact--so far around 400


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

yup, always tell the wife it was half of what you actually payed


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*Honey I only spend pennys on the trains!*

Making the first layout with trains 200
$10 a month of dads money X 15 years = 1800
$20 a month the next ten years 2400
Zero next 16 years
$65 a month ever sense. 7 years 5490
Total 9860

$9860 / 17943 day = _*$0.55 a day*_ 
This is only a guess. but it is really is pocket change for a life long hobby.


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

50 cents--price of a soda--not too bad


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

About $4K spread out over the last 3.5 years.

It'll be a fair bit more than that by the time I'm done (30+ years from now  )


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

In stuff I've bought myself, well over $1000, probably approaching $2000 and then I received a lot over the last few years for Christmas and birthdays.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> yup, always tell the wife it was half of what you actually payed


Still waaaayyyy to much to admit too! 

The number one rule of Model railroading....._Nobody talks about how much they REALLY spend on Model Railroading!_

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

If I were to tell you how much I have spent on trains I would have no choice but to kill you.


----------



## Canazar (Feb 20, 2012)

As a general rule for myself, I do not think about it. I know its cheaper than a boat, saved more than going to the bar, saved hunderds over golf (including back doctor) and way cheaper Harly Davidson.

Justification complete.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Only my Bank Manager knows !!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Canazar said:


> As a general rule for myself, I do not think about it. I know its cheaper than a boat, saved more than going to the bar, saved hunderds over golf (including back doctor) and way cheaper Harly Davidson.
> 
> Justification complete.


 Unfortunately for all......I still golf! :hah: (Too bad we don't have a golf smilie!)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Let's just say I have my own bank account linked to PayPal and leave it at that.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

lots cheaper than supporting a race car!:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good point Jack! I had an airplane and a boat, both were more expensive than the trains, so I'm cutting back. :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I gave up Drinking, Smoking, Fooling around with women, and Staying out late to be able to do model RRing...
(_Thinks to self_)
"Did I leave my smokes on the bar (hic) when I took that lady home late last night"  
Hummm...I'm starting to wonder about the future of the trains!!!
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

To paraphrase an old adage ...

"Of my meager fortunes, I've spent about half on booze, women, and model trains. The _rest_ of the money was wasted."


----------



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha, well put TJ!! Since getting into this hobby, I've had to sacrifice the Grey Goose for the cheaper Kettle One. 20 bucks saved is a coal hopper earned!!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

It's a mere sneeze compared to what I've spent over the years on antique Buicks, automobilia, petrolania, trips to car shows, etc.
However, I seriously doubt if the trains have appreciated in value like the cars. Just sayin'......
Bob


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

lets see my parents and room mate complain I spend too much (i usually have one train or HO scaled item coming into the house at least once a week if not more) and I just say, would you care to fun my truck purchase, brothers car and an expencive sport like golf which my brother has no more interest in...then I proceed to tally the money invested in my moms junky Kia that was second hand bought and show her her bill and then say "i told you so" im still about $6.5K under what her car has put into it to resolve all its major issues, plus my brothers golf junk (clubs and all) and the gas the parents pay for for both of there cars....so yea....justification complete....oh and I also say at least the trains keep me in the house safe and not on the streets getting in trouble with the law....justification level up complete


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Not as much as I'd really like to lol:laugh:

Routerman


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Fortunately most of my engines, rolling stock and track were given to me. Most of my purchases involve buildings, scenery, vehicles and prewar rolling stock. I refuse to keep track of the costs but would guess under two grand. Far cheaper than my long gone sportfisherman. Like most of us the wife does not have a clue to the actual costs.

B


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, I'd love for people to give me trains, but that just ain't happening!


----------

